# Pape Sow Drops 40



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is why I'm kind of ? about the D-League...

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051127/ARKFTW/recap.html


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

18/20 FTM had a big part of it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Sow could actually help a couple of teams in the A-League.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I think Sow could actually help a couple of teams in the A-League.


Like maybe the team that sent him down there? The team that always gets out rebounded and punished in the paint....is it time yet? I say leave him down for another game or two.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Im rooting for him...he went to my college.

I'm surprised that he can't beat out Hoffa for some PT.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Pape is the Raptors best center. I can see why they sent him down to the D-League, but I think he should be starting for the Raps right now.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I think Sow could actually help a couple of teams in the A-League.


Nah I doubt it.... but he might help the Raptors though......... :biggrin:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

off topic but i looked at players and how come there is a bernard king? whered he come from


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> off topic but i looked at players and how come there is a bernard king? whered he come from


Out of retirement? hehehehe

Pape with another quality game last night 25 / 14rebs with 3 steals. 11-14 from the line.

Now averaging 28 points asnd 13 boards (over three games)

My opinion on why Pape is down and Hoffa is starting:

Hoffa is a developed player in terms of his games skills (shooting, passing, rebounding, man defense) but he is majorly lacking in confidence, and the ability to play at the speed of the NBA game. His defensive rotations are the worst part right now, and our perimeter D is pathetic, only magnifying that problem.

Pape is very athelitic and has a good nose for the ball, but is raw offensively and that is something that can be worked on in the D-League. Hoffa can't learn to play at the speed of the NBA but playing elsewhere.

I think Hoffa won't have much more time to figure it out before they swap the two of them. Pape showing the ability score and shoot foul shots is a major improvement.

Hoffa might be able to at least get his confidence back with some big scores and wins in the D-League, the question is will it help when he is back in the league. The Toronto fans have basically made him the whipping boy for Rob Babcock and he gets booed at home games. Its not pretty.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Pape is also a year younger then hoof.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

It really surprises me to see Sow scoring so effectively.

I scouted him this summer at the Minnesota Summer League, and while he made an impact as a rebounder and shot blocker, he looked downright silly on the offensive end. He rarely attempted a post move, but when he did, he embarrased himself. 

The level of play in the new NBDL must be pretty awful...


----------

